# M1t Faq



## tee

M1t Faq
Posted by NSA at AtomicalMuscle

In this post i am creating a thread for newbie's and vet's as well to refer to in their research and to answer common questions about m1t and PCT after m1t.

Methyl 1-testosterone, or 17aa-1-testosterone, is the methylated version of the steroid 1-testosterone. This structural modification makes steroids much more orally bioavailable by inhibiting breakdown in the liver. Although it has only been widely available for a short period of time, feedback on this compound indicates that it may be the most effective legal prohormone/steroid product on the market regardless of delivery method, and it is hands down the most effective oral product. On the other hand, most users report a wealth of side effects, and this compound is not to be taken lightly. It does not have a long history of use or a well-established safety profile, and proper precautions should be taken.

The profile of methyl 1-test is similar to that of 1-test – it does not convert to estrogen, and it is highly anabolic and moderately androgenic (less than 1-test). When compared to orally administered methyltestosterone, methyl 1-test is 910-1600% as anabolic and 100-220% as androgenic. 

The side effects reported by users of methyl 1-test are many and individual reactions vary considerably. The most commonly reported side effect is lethargy, which can range from mild to severe. Other common side effects include increased blood pressure, bloating, joint pains, cramps, mild headaches, insomnia, aggressiveness, and irritability. Many users also find that methyl 1-test decreases appetite, which can be harmful or beneficial depending on one's goals. These side effects can be reduced by lowering dosage or taking smaller doses more frequently. Combining it with another androgen (such as 4-AD) may also help, but feedback on this is limited. 

Another concern with methyl 1-test (and methylated steroids in general) is hepatotoxicity. Although this tends to be exaggerated, it is still prudent to take certain precautions. First and foremost, other substances that are toxic to the liver (such as alcohol) should be avoided to avoid placing extra stress on the liver. If methyl 1-test is stacked, it would be best to stack it with something other than an oral steroid/prohormone, such as a transdermal. Milk thistle, alpha lipoic acid, and N-acetyl-cysteine are commonly recommended to help protect the liver. For further information on 17aa steroids and hepatotoxicity, see the following article: 

Hepatotoxicity: Fact or Fiction, by Roy Harper

When taking methyl 1-test, it is best to start out with at least a week at a dose of 5-10 mg to see how one reacts. Many users find this range to be effective, while others feel the ideal amount is 20-40 mg. It comes down to the experience, goals, and individual reaction. Many find a lower dose to be just as effective as a higher one, but with less side effects. With a compound such as this, it is generally best to be on the side of caution, especially for those that are less experienced with steroids. Most seem to find their ideal dose to be in the 10-30 mg range. Cycle length should be kept short, in the range of 1-4 weeks. Finally, it is especially important to take adequate time off after each cycle with this substance to allow the body to recover.


A sample cycle of M1t:

Weeks 1-4: 10 mg ED of M1t
Weeks 1-4: 400 mg ED of transdermal 4-ad
Weeks 1-4: 1500 mg ED of hawthorne berry extract

PCT:
Weeks 5-8: 40 mg ED of Nolvadex for the first two weeks, Then down to 20 mg ED of Nolvadex
Weeks 5-8: Clomid Therapy, 300 mg of clomid first day, 100 mg of clomid next 10 days, 50 mg of clomid for final 10 days of clomid therapy.
Weeks 5-8: Milk Thistle 1000 mg of milk thistle ED 

Users using a cycle either exactly like this or similar to this are commonly reporting 15-20 pounds in LBM. Most of which can be maintained with the proper PCT.

Not required for pct but alot of people like to supplement with creatine during pct to maintain strength and mass gains.


----------



## heavy

Good post Tee. Ill have to try this stuff out one day. But I do doubt the "15-20 pounds in LBM"


----------



## tee

I put on about 10 pounds the first time I took it. I used it like Dbol to jumpstart a cycle of test. It worked well, but it did make me feel lethargic at 20mg ED.


----------



## Powerhause

It gets right to the point, well written tee.


----------



## heavy

Tee-So is M1T more of a bulking drug?


----------



## tee

I bulked up on it, & my waist thinned out a little. It seems from whats been posted around about it that it varies quite a bit from individual to individual. Most reported awesome gains for a legal supplement and taking it for 2 week to 3 week cycles.


----------



## Stumpy_41

*Similar Compound??????*

I went into a "exclusive" health food store (lots of big arse BB's around), and I bought a substance (see below). I am skeptical of anything from the store, but was just curious what others might think?

Raw test material
Count 380
Lot #t1914559
EXP Date 6/2006

Ingrediants: Testosterone: 17B-Hydroxyandrost-ten-3one; 4-androsten-17B-ol-3-one-trans-testosterone; Geno-cristaux Gremy; Malestrone (amp) Orqiusterone-Percutaurine; Androgenique; Primotest; Susteanon 250 testosterone proprinate, testosterone phenylpropionate, testosterone isocaproate and tesosterone decanoate;Merstate, tesobase, Visorstene, Testrone, Homosterone, Oreton-F, teslen. 
C19H2602; mol wt 288.41. C79.12% H9.79%.011.09%
Customer pakistanRef.MFG, AEBOPT9


----------



## Stumpy_41

*Re: M1t*

I am 10 days into using M1T and found it to be effective. Make a long story short .. will I stop using real gear? Heck no ... 

By methyl'izing these 1-test compounds (prohormones) has it made them more effective? I think so ... 

But if I cant find any of my lil' pink friends would M1T do in a spot? yes .. (but it is rather hard NOT to find those pink or blue lil' devils in any locker or gym bag in the iron house!!! ;-) .. lol!!!

stumpy


----------



## Stumpy_41

*3rd week of M1T/M4AD*

Being the lab rat that I am ... (hey I like that $50.00  I get from the local research facility by taking those weird tabs) ... I am about finished with the 3rd week of M1T and M4AD. 

I am actually impressed with it. The strength gains are very nice. Holding on to some extra water. The lethargy is managable. (I'm always frickin' tired anyways ... so its not much more than the usal draggin' ass type deal) .. 

But Dbol it's not. No superman dreams of flying around rippin' the heads off of those evil carnies' .. .. and damned it no illicit dreams of sleeping with the Dallas Cowboys' cheerleading team ... lol!!! 

Oh shi'ite!! I forgot ..  now I am a felon for having this stuff!! ??!!

Stump'ster


----------



## heavy

How much weight have u gaine stumpy? Do you notice any increases in muscle mass?


----------



## DragonRider

Stumpy_41 said:
			
		

> But Dbol it's not. Stump'ster



That's all I need to know. How do they have the nerve to sell it for more than the cost of dbol. They're stealing us blind I tell you. That's my rant for tonight.

This is why I don't care if they become illegal. I don't want to see anyone make money off or something less effective than Dbol and I'm still ticked off that I wasted my money on the originals. (DHEA, Androstendione, 19Nor Whatever)


----------



## Stumpy_41

*RE: Weight Gain*

I started at about 209 .. and now am 223 after about 3 weeks or so.

While I've been eating 30-40 gms prtn 6-7x ED and lots of creatine .. and eating anything else thats close by ... be it cats, dogs, etc ... thats still pretty darned good. 

Oh yea .. no cardio at all .. 

I cranked out arms and legs today and must say that the gains in my lifts were very good. Although I am at a stage where my PCT would finish and am on the upswing to starting a cycle .. of goodies .. . So perhaps that can be attributed to some of the successes .. I am not sure. 

The pumps are more than excellent, they're extreme!! The strength is noticably up ...  

I've been hitting my arms heavy .. no lie bro .. the arms are like bugging out ..  I rep'd out on some tricep pressdowns after some heavy closegrips and dumbell ext.s,  and usually hit the pressdown rack at 140 for 10-12. Dude I did 140 today and it felt like  .. "air" .. . When I took off my sweatshirt my w/o partner got pissed cus' we're suppose to be cycling together .. lol!! 

In all seriousness I am thinking this M1T stuff aint too bad after all. 

Stumpy


----------



## Stumpy_41

*RE: Dragon ...*

I got this M1T from a friend who showed me where he got it and it was for $9.99 for 60 5mg tabs. At Underground Labs ... . 

For real dude I am so used to using Dbol .. I love those lil' guys. I've used them for so many years they are like as familiar as Halloween candy!! lol!!! I am a test/dbol freak for sure ... 

But, if I can pick up a few bottles of this M1T at 10$ a pop .. I might as well keep some on hand in case. I do feel uncertain though because I am not as familiar w/ it as other stuff, and due to the fact that I too spent money on the useless crap years ago. Thats why I was so skeptical of it at first .. . 

At this point I cant ever consider it a replacement to what I already know (Dbol) and use .. I mean most gear we "know and love" is predictable and time "proven" ... this M1T is rather new and even though it seems to me a preliminary judgement .. it does seem to be noticably effective .. IMHO.


----------



## Stumpy_41

*Question .. why?  M1T*

Question:

I am wondering what is causing 2 of the effects from taking M1T:

1) I also experience this on Dbol/Anadrol .. lower back gets tight as he!! and spams, hurts like the dickens .. it's not the kidney/liver .. just the muscles around the lower back. 

2) Unlike dbol/anadrol I get pumps that are crazy! .. I literally feel like I'm gonna burst out of my skin ... after like 3 sets I am so pumped .. I mean its awesume .. but it kinda limits the amount of work I can do  .. due to the extreme pump. Weird .. what is causing this? 

I mean M1T is basically just test .. right? When I inject test I never get that pump effect. Really I cant think of any oral AAS that causes this effect, within such a quick time period. Strange .. 

Hmm ... 

Stumpy


----------



## heavy

Sounds fuckin good bro...but m1t is not just test, like u stated. It is methyl-1-testosterone. The "one" making it a compound different than testosterone. sounds good tho bro...i tell u what, go buy more cuz there shutting down the prohormone trade like deca shutsdown a ball sack.


----------



## heavy

glad to see u back around stump, havent seen u in a few weeks brah.


----------



## Stumpy_41

*RE:Heavy*

Thanks Heavy .. work got me away for some time ... although got some good workouts in on the road. Meet some kuewl folks .. I always go "gym hopping" when I travel .. sually I buy some of their protien powder and they give me a few free workouts ... 

Well I am curious whatever this 1-test (methylated) makes me so damned pumped .. ?? It seems to force the water into the muscle like crazy ... but I do not like the lethargy .. it makes me so tired. 

I am about to give my system a rest for a few weeks as I did 15-20 grams ED for about 5 weeks now so .. I just wanted to try it between cycles and was suprised at its effectiveness. If I ever do this stuff again I might bump it up even more and see what happens. 

I think I'm gonna do one more 12 week bulking cycle of dbol/yest and then start cutting up for this next spring/summer. It seems like I am either always eating or eating less ... there seems to be no "normal" w/ dieting anymore !! LOL!! 

So whats up with you man??


----------



## heavy

i feel u bro...im always eating till i want to puke, or starving myself on oats and tuna. eating like a normal human seems more foreign than a damn russian. today is my first day of a 12 week cutter. my body wont let me gain any more weight right now, so i might as well get rid of some fat before i bulk up again. im glad the m1t worked so well for you...just be carefull with your liver stumps.  keep pumping


----------



## Aratesticle

where do u get this stuff?  who makes it?


----------



## tee

Aratesticle said:
			
		

> where do u get this stuff?  who makes it?



kilosports.com was one place that had it. When does that prohormone law go into effect?


----------



## Jaysonl1424

just go to yahoo.com and type in M1T for the search and u will get tons of diffrent brands as well as price ranges


----------



## Pain4Gain

*M1t*

I've seen the M1T in tab form and in liquid form....what's the difference?

Do you guys think that Modafinil would help with the lethargy...or would you suggest something else?


----------



## tee

I never heard of liquid form. I used the capsules and it worked well. As far as being lethargic, I have heard 1-AD was used by many for that. I have not personally tried it though.


----------



## wacobeshears

Good info.  I have a dozen bottles on the shelf, just in case.  Do you think it would work best with Nolvadex or clomids?  Since I've never juiced do you think I will get pretty good gains?  I've been lifting for about 5 years now and went from 129lbs to about 215-220lb right now.  Since I have a problem getting the good stuff I was going to take m1t to help push my weight up a few more lbs., I've seemed to reach my limits on what I'm going to be able to do naturally.


----------



## Robin Hood

129-220lbs natuarly??...shit...wish I could do that...


----------



## Robin Hood

Pain4Gain said:
			
		

> I've seen the M1T in tab form and in liquid form....what's the difference?
> 
> Do you guys think that Modafinil would help with the lethargy...or would you suggest something else?


The one is a tablet and the other a liquid.....lolololo.....just kidding


----------



## wacobeshears

Yea, I just wanted to make sure I could take my body as far as it would go naturally before I shocked for a boost but I think 5 years was a little conservative.  Still, I feel I'm ready to take it to that next level.


----------



## Robin Hood

wacobeshears said:
			
		

> Yea, I just wanted to make sure I could take my body as far as it would go naturally before I shocked for a boost but I think 5 years was a little conservative.  Still, I feel I'm ready to take it to that next level.


Bro, i think you will be supprise HOW much more you will gain.....take DR as an excample...after 24 years of gym, only THEN did he start juicing....and he recons he picked up quite a bit...


----------



## wacobeshears

I hope so.  It would be nice to hold around 245 or more.  Still haven't decided what I will try first I was thinking maybe deca but I'm sure it will be what ever I can obtain.


----------



## Robin Hood

I did my first cycle of Depo-Test and Deca......and i can tell you, it did wonders for me.....also i had no muscle/weight loss


----------



## wacobeshears

Do you think deca by itself with maybe novadex afterwards would be all right for a first cycle.


----------



## Robin Hood

Hope this helps....someone else posted this before...

-Large Mass Steroids: Test, Deca, Drol, Dbol and to a lesser extent: EQ, Primo 
-Strength Steroids: Test, Drol, Dbol, Tren and to a lesser extent: Halo, Var 
-Steroids that have low/no aromatization: Drol, EQ, Primo, Halo, Var, Tren, Winny 
-Steroids that raise red blood cell count: EQ, Drol and to a lesser extent: most others 
-Low-Lean Mass Steroids: Winny, Halo, Var, Tren 
-Steroids with direct fat-burning properties: Test, Tren, Var 
-Mostly Androgenic Steroids: Halo, Methyltest 
-Mostly Anabolic Steroids: Deca, EQ, Primo, Winny, Var
-Highly Anabolic Androgens: Dbol, Drol 
-Mostly even Androgenic/Anabolic Steroids: Test, Tren 
-Liver Toxic Steroids: Dbol, Winny, Drol, Halo, Methyltest, Var 
-Short Acting Steroids: Test Prop, Dbol, Winny, Drol, Halo, Var, Tren 
-Long Acting Steroids: Test Enan, Test Cyp, Deca, EQ, Primo, Sust, Omna 
-Progestins: Deca, Anadrol
-Prolactins: Tren 
-Acts like an estrogen: Anadrol 
-Anti-Progestin: Winny* (anecdotal evidence) 
-Drugs for Mass: Slin 
-Drugs for Strength: Slin, GH 
-Anti-Aromatases: Arimidex, Femera, Aromasin, Proviron 
-Anti-Estrogens: Nolvadex, Clomid 
-Anti-Androgens: Finasteride 
-Fat Burners: Clen, T3, DNP, GH 
-Anti-Prolactin: Bromo 
-Stimulates LH release: HCG 
-Aids HPTA recovery: Clomid, Nolva, GH 
-Drugs that increase red-blood cell count: EPO, GH 
-Drugs that raise IGF-1: Slin, GH


----------



## Robin Hood

You may also need to check out this section-> http://www.anasci.org/vB/forumdisplay.php?f=8


----------



## Robin Hood

more info----->http://www.muscleenhancers.com/steroid-bible/steroid-bible.htm


----------



## Robin Hood

You could say that TEST builds your muscle, and DECA keeps it that way...basicly..


----------



## wacobeshears

Damn good info.  Thanks


----------



## tee

wacobeshears said:
			
		

> Do you think deca by itself with maybe novadex afterwards would be all right for a first cycle.




No, that would be a terrible first or any time cycle. You need to take testosterone with it to avoid getting a limp dick.


----------



## Robin Hood

tee said:
			
		

> No, that would be a terrible first or any time cycle. You need to take testosterone with it to avoid getting a limp dick.


This shall be my 2nd cycle.....what u think??--> Test cyp or enanth at 500 mg per week and deca at 400mg per week for 12 weeks...plus maby a little Dbol?


----------



## JoshF56

Stumpy_41 said:
			
		

> Being the lab rat that I am ... (hey I like that $50.00  I get from the local research facility by taking those weird tabs) ... I am about finished with the 3rd week of M1T and M4AD.
> 
> I am actually impressed with it. The strength gains are very nice. Holding on to some extra water. The lethargy is managable. (I'm always frickin' tired anyways ... so its not much more than the usal draggin' ass type deal) ..
> 
> But Dbol it's not. No superman dreams of flying around rippin' the heads off of those evil carnies' .. .. and damned it no illicit dreams of sleeping with the Dallas Cowboys' cheerleading team ... lol!!!
> 
> Oh shi'ite!! I forgot ..  now I am a felon for having this stuff!! ??!!
> 
> Stump'ster



and how is it that you become one of these "lab rats"?


----------



## maxwell

Ok, you guys have got my attention on this thread. Most of you are saying some pretty good stuff about this M1T. When I started training I was 150 pounds. I trained for six months with good results but never really got big untill an old football coach taught me how to squat and deadlift. After that I zoomed up to 210. I did all this with no gear and learned how to eat from Ironman magazine.,,,, I did the  andostenidine, nor-androstenidiol and all kinds of other pro-hormes in all forms after I attained my size. Cream that came with a dermal syringe, pills, lozenges and even an injectable. I can say honestly that none of it was worth the container it came in,,,, Now, if I would have done this stuff before I started training hardcore then I could have made the mistake of giving the prohormes the credit. I think that is the case most of the time. Pro-hormons getting the credit for something that was really good eating and training,, Most of you guys seem to have been in the iron game for awhile and your giving this M1T a good rating. I don't think you guys are shills so I'm interested in this stuff. I also heard about this stuff called Superdrol that was found to be a steroid and was pulled of the market or at least that was the story. This pro-hormon thing has been so underhanded in the past. GNC refusing to sell it because of ethics. GNC cared nothing about ethics and used that excuse as one of the greatest marketing ploys of the decade because when they finally started to sell pro-hormes, they flew off the shelf and CNC made millions.,,, I would like to try this M1T or Superdrol or one of the other pro-hormons that you guys here at the forum say is a good product.


----------



## ASHOP

heavy said:
			
		

> Good post Tee. Ill have to try this stuff out one day. But I do doubt the "15-20 pounds in LBM"




M1T is one strong AAS,,,and I love your avatar


----------



## GetSwullll

I've heard a lot about this and know some friends that have gotten major gains also. I'm really interested in this now. I've done three cycles of test E. Two with Dbol. I went looking online for this stuff, but its hard to tell what's knock off and what isn't when you don't know much about it. Any legitimate sites recommended??


----------



## ASHOP

GetSwullll said:
			
		

> I've heard a lot about this and know some friends that have gotten major gains also. I'm really interested in this now. I've done three cycles of test E. Two with Dbol. I went looking online for this stuff, but its hard to tell what's knock off and what isn't when you don't know much about it. Any legitimate sites recommended??




finding it now may prove to be difficult.


----------



## GetSwullll

ALIN said:
			
		

> finding it now may prove to be difficult.




Yea, i've noticed that. Oh well..thanks


----------

